# HELP!!! Computer can not view photos



## Terry Leach (Mar 11, 2012)

I have uploaded some RAW images from my T2i to my computer and when I go and try to process and convert them to JPEGs, an image doesn't show up in the "side bar" where you select the image to be processed. I am using the software that came with the camera to do my processing. After discovering this issue, I next tried to open them in my photoshop elements software and a message pops up saying that the program can not view the file. Unfortunately I am stuck with using PSE 7 for the mean time. After discovering this I tried to open them up using GIMP 2 and it will not open them either. Has anyone seen or experienced this? Can someone please tell me what is going on or what I can do to process these photos.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 11, 2012)

Just go on adobe's website, update Adobe camera raw, and you should have no problem.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 11, 2012)

The software that came with the camera, should have no problem opening the RAW files.  

As mentioned, for Adobe products to open a camera's Raw file, it has to have an up-to-date (for the camera model) version of Adobe Camera Raw, which is a sub program in Elements or full Photoshop.
Although, newer versions of ACR, are only compatible with a few previous version of Photoshop.  So I don't think you could use the most current version of ACR, with PS7.  But your T2i is already several years old, and doesn't need the newest version anyway.  You could also try Adobe's DNG converter to convert the Raw files to DNG, and then open them in Photoshop, Elements etc.


----------



## Terry Leach (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok thanks guys. Would it help if I went ahead and updates my photoshop? That would be the ultimate fix right, Or am I  missing it? I am wanting to update to cs5 but for financial purposes I need to be sure (or pretty sure atleast) it would be a solution to my current problem.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 12, 2012)

You can download latest cs5 for 30 day free trial, this will give you time to assess your needs and answer your question.2 birds with one stone etc


----------



## user3977 (Mar 14, 2012)

one thing i see missing... if you have win7 in 64bit there is nothing to do free to see the files without opening them. canon does not have it setup for the windows plugins for 64bit.


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=26829

Allows you to view your raw file directly from windows explorer if you have windows 7 64-bit


----------



## Boyun (Mar 15, 2012)

You install Canon Utilities "ZoomBrowser EX" and "Digital Photo Professional". Then open "ZoomBrowser EX" and check for the latest update under the "Help". Install the latest version. Now, connect your camera to the computer by the USB cable to the USB port. Switch on the camera. Run ZoomBrowser EX, then go to "Aquire & Camera Settings" -> "Connect to Camera" and download the photos from the camera. At this point you should be able to see the JPG and CR2 files. In order the convert the CR2 files to JPG files, you have the use the "Digital Photo Professional" software. Good luck!





Terry Leach said:


> I have uploaded some RAW images from my T2i to my computer and when I go and try to process and convert them to JPEGs, an image doesn't show up in the "side bar" where you select the image to be processed. I am using the software that came with the camera to do my processing. After discovering this issue, I next tried to open them in my photoshop elements software and a message pops up saying that the program can not view the file. Unfortunately I am stuck with using PSE 7 for the mean time. After discovering this I tried to open them up using GIMP 2 and it will not open them either. Has anyone seen or experienced this? Can someone please tell me what is going on or what I can do to process these photos.


----------

